# Election is looming!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Im just curious how many swing voters are out there on this forum who are sick of the state politics is in right now.

I turn on the TV and all i see is attack ad after attack ad. It gives a message for those of us who just don't like the current conservative regime to just not vote because there's no one else who is fit for leadership. Unfortunately it really works for many, and reduces the voter turn out. I really do hope they ban TV advertisement soon for political parties since they can use social networks to get their word out better now.

Also i am getting sick of how the word coalition has been skewed into something negative and uncanadian. It seems forgotten that canada was founded under coalition, and that a coalition itself satisfies the will of the people more than a single party minority would. It promotes compromise between two platforms and allows for policy to not stall in parliament as easily. At the same time because there is two or more factions within the government, transparency is greater thus reducing the extent corruption.

Further more i cant stand the rhetoric on who's fault the election is. Minority governments need support from other parties to work, and Harper just wouldn't take that fact seriously. There was no effort made to avert the confidence vote. Just look at the numbers, NDPs budget demands totalled 400 million for them to prop up the government, how much does the election cost? hmmmm the same, so who really called the election? But of course there is so much effort put towards arguing the minor facts on what the confidence motion was, or who's fault that the issues will be drowned out in the end.

oh and ignatieff's first press interview.... You really blew it man, started strong, not if only you were prepared for the coalition question you knew was coming (5 times asked btw).


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

your right about the tv slander, its starting to be more and more like elections in the states, i hate it.
problem is there are alot of stupid, ill informed people out there and that sort of advertising works on them


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

down with the liberal's = soft on crime!!

NDP all the way..


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

We get the politicians we deserve. Attack ads are used because they work. The politicians use the nasty rhetoric in parliament because it gets air time, and voters respond. If Ignatieff was honest about a coalition, it would likely cost him votes. The voters dont want honesty. This all says more about us, the voters, than it does about the politicians. If honesty and thoughtfulness won elections, we would have honest and thoughtful MPs. Parliament is full of bombastic windbags because thats who we put there. Rather sad, but true.


----------



## 123mars (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree a nation gets the politicians they deserve. But take that thought a step further and all the people suffering under dictators are getting what they deserve. Sometimes the democratic system DOES NOT WORK.

For example, I voted for Harper last time because I believe in lower government spending, lower taxes, and less government intervention. But since they got in they have opened the floodgates to impoverished third world nationals (270,000 in 2010), and I am less inclined to vote for them. Unfortunately, there is really no alternative and I can't see that the Liberals would not have done the same for the cheap and easy ethnic votes. Say someting about Canada's excessive immigration levels, which are the highest in the western world by the way, and you are branded a racist.

We need a new party like the freedom party in the Netherlands.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

we need several new parties AND people willing to vote against the status quo.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> We get the politicians we deserve. Attack ads are used because they work. The politicians use the nasty rhetoric in parliament because it gets air time, and voters respond. If Ignatieff was honest about a coalition, it would likely cost him votes. The voters dont want honesty. This all says more about us, the voters, than it does about the politicians. If honesty and thoughtfulness won elections, we would have honest and thoughtful MPs. Parliament is full of bombastic windbags because thats who we put there. Rather sad, but true.


Well said! I can't believe canadians fall for the crap politicians put on tv!


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> down with the liberal's = soft on crime!!
> 
> NDP all the way..


I would have to disagree with you on half of your statement Ben. Canada actually had a respectable criminal justice reform system that was used as a model by other countries.

Longer jail terms have been proven to NOT be the answer to reforming criminals and is just another spin the Conservative Reform Alliance Party (CRAP) has put together. All one has to do is look to the USA and see how well it is not working.

Harper has goto to go before he does any further damage to this country ...

It is also time for a change in our system to some sort of proportional representation system with fixed election dates so that compromise and moderation becomes a normal part of the process instead of our normal of a four year dictatorship system.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

in regards to criminals... 
Prison sentence reform is not the issue, parole and prisoners rights are the issues. While i believe they shouldn't be abused by guards, i totally disagree they should be allowed a lot of the entertainment they are provided. TVs and computers in prison is a joke. Plus their food should always be horrible. Nutritious, but horrible. Something like cream of wheat consistency for every meal. Making prisoners work would also do them some good, whether its hard useless labour, farming, or highway clean up, they need to be making them work more.

and yes proportional representation is the way to go, but the issue is what system, no matter what is used people are going to be confused as hell because they rather complain about politics than read into it.

STV system, although only semi-proportional, works well because it still prevents a really fragmented parliament that can result from a full proportional. The issue with it is people get too caught up in the counting and write the system off as complicated. imo its not hard to write 1, 2, 3 next to candidates. What i like most about it is gives multiple views for a single region. _ie. Vancouver East can become NDP + Liberal, and Vancouver west liberal + conservative. Both regions now have a much broader representation in the house for their constituents political views, and now you can choose to harass someone closer to your ideal._ The downside is larger ridings in the rural area that get quite huge. Logistically, you might not have a representative nearby that you can drive easily to, but with email, snailmail, and social networks, you'll likely not find that an issue bringing forth your concerns.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

neven said:


> in regards to criminals...
> Prison sentence reform is not the issue, parole and prisoners rights are the issues. While i believe they shouldn't be abused by guards, i totally disagree they should be allowed a lot of the entertainment they are provided. TVs and computers in prison is a joke. Plus their food should always be horrible. Nutritious, but horrible. Something like cream of wheat consistency for every meal. Making prisoners work would also do them some good, whether its hard useless labour, farming, or highway clean up, they need to be making them work more.


I'm curious as to where you're information regarding C.O.'s abusing inmates comes from?


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

neven said:


> in regards to criminals...
> Prison sentence reform is not the issue, parole and prisoners rights are the issues. While i believe they shouldn't be abused by guards, i totally disagree they should be allowed a lot of the entertainment they are provided. TVs and computers in prison is a joke. Plus their food should always be horrible. Nutritious, but horrible. Something like cream of wheat consistency for every meal. Making prisoners work would also do them some good, whether its hard useless labour, farming, or highway clean up, they need to be making them work more.
> 
> and yes proportional representation is the way to go, but the issue is what system, no matter what is used people are going to be confused as hell because they rather complain about politics than read into it.
> ...


I mean I could go on and on about how horrible this actually is..... but I'll just leave it at this.... you do know these people are eventually released into the 'real world'.... I'm not saying they should have the lap of luxury but to treat them like animals.... well if they come out acting that way.. don't be surprised..


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

treating them like animals is not what i said. Simply put dont treat them like law abiding citizens who just cant go outside of the prison grounds. I did also state they had a right to further their education, something to give them focus, definatelt not something animal like. The work would be a standard work day i suggested, not dawn to dusk 7 days a week. Luxuries such as electronics should not be provided, simple sports or games like chess i dont see as a big deal either. Simply put, they chose to break the law, they should forfeit lifes luxuries while they serve their time, and in my opinion flavourful food should be one of the luxuries.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> I'm curious as to where you're information regarding C.O.'s abusing inmates comes from?


I think you misunderstood me, i didn't mean they are, i was stating that i do believe in that basic right of an inmate.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think they should be fed well but should have to do hard labor, not at the end of a whip or anything... but they should not be sitting around all day watching tv thats not going to help them when they get out of prison theyl wanna sit around and watch tv and use crime to support themselves. maybe they would be able to be productive members of society and hold down a job when they got out too if they're used to working hard instead of working out, watching tv, eating steak, and scheming.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

and i agree that we arent very well represented.. i also dont like how parties force voting with party lines thats total BS how can we possibly be properly represented with that going on?
and theres too many egotistical politicians that seem to want to please everybody and have everybody like them instead of making waves and changing things that need changing however controversial they may be.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Umm..... they are put to work for far less than minimum wage. They do have access to upgrading their education. Corrections officers do not beat the living piss out of them, contrary to what some misinformed fools believe.

I agree that they shouldn't be given the same luxuries that law abiding citizens have, but they still require mental stimulation. I've met many inmates that did break laws, wind up in provincial prisons and walked out "reformed" and wanting to contribute to society, to make something of their lives after having learned from their mistakes. I know not all are like that, and unfortunately, that's where the hierarchy of the prison system comes in to play. Like I said, it's not the C.O.'s taking things into their hands....


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

realy doesent matter who you vote in they all b.s and dont do what they promis that is why i do not vote . whybother


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> realy doesent matter who you vote in they all b.s and dont do what they promis that is why i do not vote . whybother


oh man, not voting at all is the worst of all. at least go in and spoil your ballot as a means of protest then ....


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a responsibility to vote . When people stop voting it paves the way for dictators and tyrants to come in and run the country. Voter apathy in our political process is why we have low quality politicians. If I hear someone complaining about government, I ask them if they voted, if they say no, I refuse to listen to them, after all they are part of the problem.

Another mistake that most people make is to vote for parties, instead our system is to vote for the candidate we prefer, and the leader of the party with the most elected MPs, or MLAs becomes the Prime Minister or Premier.

I personally compile a list of questions based on issues important to me, and either talk to a candidate in person, by phone or email, only those candidates that reply are eligible for my vote. I heard from a former Liberal candidate that only 5 percent of the population does this, this number is far to low.

As far as I am concerned people who are too apathetic to get involved in our political system deserve to live under a dictator/tyrant, we should trade them one for one for people who live in dictatorships, who want to be part of our system.


I will now get off of my soapbox,

Steve


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

darb said:


> oh man, not voting at all is the worst of all. at least go in and spoil your ballot as a means of protest then ....


I have no problem voting for an unknown who has no chance of winning, that gives the big parties a stronger message than not voting or spoiling a ballot.

Steve


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> We have a responsibility to vote . When people stop voting it paves the way for dictators and tyrants to come in and run the country. Voter apathy in our political process is why we have low quality politicians. If I hear someone complaining about government, I ask them if they voted, if they say no, I refuse to listen to them, after all they are part of the problem.
> 
> Another mistake that most people make is to vote for parties, instead our system is to vote for the candidate we prefer, and the leader of the party with the most elected MPs, or MLAs becomes the Prime Minister or Premier.
> 
> ...


Well said, i also vote for the candidate themselves if i feel they would represent the riding the best.

Rather than not vote, why not vote for a party you know wont win, like the greens, as said prior, it sends a message you are not happy with today's candidates. The more popular vote that goes to parties who are not from the big 4, the bigger message it sends to politicians they need to smarten up.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Politics really gets me going. I have been following this closely, and I am a Conservative supporter (no surprise their, being from Abbotsford), anyway I think one thing that really bothers me is the unfair reporting that their seems to be when covering the election campaigns or issues. It seems that the media (which leans to the left in this country) will totally spin things in a way that I think is really unfair. I wish they would stick to facts and not give opinion. I can't even read a Barbra Yaffe article in the paper anymore as she is so bias it really isn't even funny. Some people just take what reports say for fact rather than opinion and don't understand that they need to filter out the bias the reporter has. That really bothers me. Anyway, to all you guys out there, there will be a lot of opinion in the next few weeks, not facts, remember to think through the issues that are important to you and look at the history of the party to get an idea of what party represents what side of those issues that are close to your heart.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i also dont like how parties force voting with party lines thats total BS how can we possibly be properly represented with that going on?


 I would have to disagree with that. I vote for someone because I know what their party stands for. Thats the entire point of belonging to a party. If they want to vote whatever they want on every issue, then they should run as an independant.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Our elected reps should reflect the views of the constituents who elected them, and their own conscience ; not what they are told to support. Bad legislation by the "right" party is still bad legislation. Votes on issues should not be based on whether the party leaders want it or not, and government should not fall because legislation they introduce is voted down. That is a guarantee for some poorly thought out laws being passed because the ruling party is in majority and all members must hold their nose and tongue and vote as they're told. That is one advantage of minority government . It is much harder to pass legislation that is not palatable to all.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Our elected reps should reflect the views of the constituents who elected them, and their own conscience.


 But the constituents all want different things. The reps should vote along the lines that they promised to during the election, and that usually means following the party platform. If the party flip-flops on their stated polices, then thats another matter.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

thats the problem no one does what they promise they b.s you to get your vote and in the long run is all about lining there pockets. thats why most are lawers they have no remorse for lying for there gain . realy i dont care who is in office they all are scoundrals . thats why i dont vote,


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Our elected reps should reflect the views of the constituents who elected them, and their own conscience ; not what they are told to support. Bad legislation by the "right" party is still bad legislation. Votes on issues should not be based on whether the party leaders want it or not, and government should not fall because legislation they introduce is voted down. That is a guarantee for some poorly thought out laws being passed because the ruling party is in majority and all members must hold their nose and tongue and vote as they're told. That is one advantage of minority government . It is much harder to pass legislation that is not palatable to all.


i agree with this


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Vote Compass

Check this out to see where you lie on the political spectrum in relation to the mainstream parties in Canada!


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

NewGuy said:


> Vote Compass
> 
> Check this out to see where you lie on the political spectrum in relation to the mainstream parties in Canada!


I can't vote in Canada (only a permanent resident) but I tried out that website, apparently I am closest to the Conservative Party and furthest from the NDP.


----------

